# Burbot?



## Freakinfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I know its a long shot just wondering if any of you guys do any burbot fishing. Its something id like to try, will be making a few trips in march and april for steelies wanted to go to try for some burbot as well. any tips would be much appericated! thanks guys.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Don;t rule out the night bite


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Late 80's early 90's used to fish the pier in Port Sanilac (Lake Huron) in mid-March to mid-April. We used to fish dead smelt flat on the bottom looking for brown trout. We caught trout but also quite a few burbot and also some monster (16+) perch. We used to seine smelt in Pelee and freeze them for winter pike and spring trout bait. I think that any dead bait- smelt (maybe even cleaned), alewive or big shiner would appeal to the burbot. Any other Huron piers (Ausable) may produce similar results today. They call them 'poor man's lobster' (boiled) and they aren't too bad but are somewhat grainy.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Dead minnows, night crawlers, even spawn....fish it on bottom, after dark. Just gotta find the right spots. 
You might be better off posting this in the Pier section.


----------



## Freakinfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I was just curoius i see alot of goes in this board go fishing alot thanks for all the post. I heard they are pretty good just gotta catch a few anf try em!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

They are delicious! I've not targeted them much, but would like to. I've caught a few off the Caseville breakwall before daylight fishing for perch. Glow beads on a perch rig I've heard of them caught off Tawas pier and off mouth of Ausable on bottom at night. Glowing something to draw them to the bait before daylight sounds like best way to get them. Good luck, and drop a pm if you find some, I'll do the same.


----------

